# Venison Cabbage Rolls - Casserole Style



## mossymo (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife made this a few weeks ago, tasted great and warms up the next day in the microwave for lunches just like the evening before.

INGREDIENTS
1 1/2 pounds ground venison
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 - 26 ounce jar spaghetti sauce 
3 1/2 pounds chopped cabbage 
1 cup uncooked brown rice 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 (14 ounce) cans beef broth 
Dash of Worcestershire sauce 
Dash of Tabasco (optional)

DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
In a large skillet, brown beef minced garlic in over medium high heat until redness is gone. Drain off fat. 
In a large mixing bowl combine the onion, spaghetti sauce, cabbage, rice, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco and salt. Add meat and mix all together. Pour mixture into a 9x13 inch baking dish. Pour broth over meat mixture and bake in the preheated oven, covered, for 1 hour. Stir, replace cover and bake for another 30 minutes.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 14, 2007)

Mossy, that sounds like good grub. Thanks, I'll have to try that when I get some more venison! Good idea! I need to dig up some of my venison recipes and post them on here.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like something my mom made when I was growing up Mossy!  Except it was a boiled recipe.  I guess it's a Polish recipe called gwumpkies (sp?).  You use ground burger (venison burger would work/so would buff ;)  mixed with rice.  You stuff the cabage rolls with the meat after browning slightly to set up with rice.  Then place the stuffed cabage into the water to boil with stewed tomatoes and spices at the end of cooking.  Man, that's some good stuff!


----------

